# Two weeks in - Solid saw, many many minor complaints



## TheFridge

Making your own ZCIs is pretty easy if you make your first one as a template.


----------



## wolfinator

That's actually my next improvement. But why shouldn't the one that comes with the saw work right? It's not hard to make a plastic wafer the correct thickness!!


----------



## woodcox

Good review. I have this same one. I added my wood on the inside top of the cabinet to help with vibration. Most noticeable difference was when I added a link belt to the drive pulleys. I also wired in a flex light off a bench grinder near the power switch, favorite mod. Upper blade gaurd can be trimmed to get a little more re-saw capacity. Carter inserts for Jets fit it well. I'm about ready for a new set of tires. Breaking blades tend to chew them up Eventually I'll add a fence to it, the cheap fence that came with my table saw should work with some fabrication. Motor, large table, cabinet and quality of its parts are why I love using it. My motor adjuster is just a big bolt. The displays I have seen have the plastic ratchet type handle head on the bolt.


----------



## johnstoneb

Put a shelf on the stand and put a sand bag on it. I did that to my scroll saw and really reduces the vibration. Band saws are probably worse than table saws for dust collection just too many gaps. 
You probably should order and install the riser block before you invest in a lot of blades. While you probably won't need the 12" of resaw capacity. You will get to where you need 6 or 7" and you don't have that capacity without the riser.


----------



## wolfinator

> I also wired in a flex light off a bench grinder near the power switch, favorite mod. Upper blade gaurd can be trimmed to get a little more re-saw capacity. Carter inserts for Jets fit it well. I m about ready for a new set of tires. Breaking blades tend to chew them up Eventually I ll add a fence to it, the cheap fence that came with my table saw should work with some fabrication. Motor, large table, cabinet and quality of its parts are why I love using it.
> - woodcox


I agree - overall quality of core components seems good for the price. I do miss having a light more than I expected. As you can see from the picture, I stuck a couple of those magnetic freebie Harbor Freight lights on. It works OK for now.



> Put a shelf on the stand and put a sand bag on it. I did that to my scroll saw and really reduces the vibration. Band saws are probably worse than table saws for dust collection just too many gaps.
> 
> - johnstoneb


I guess - at this point, the vibration level is fine by me. I thought about putting in a link belt, but the only possible improvements at this point are pretty marginal.


----------



## philba

Good review. Nothing more frustrating than to get your brand new toy and discover flaws. Probably the best improvement is to get a blade tensioner. This allows quick blade changes. The Carter one is great.


----------



## ssnvet

FWIW…. Home Depot sells individual taps for $3… and a tap set is a really handy thing to have around


----------



## gfadvm

You did a very nice job on this review! And sounds like you were able to overcome the saw's shortcomings with a little work. Now go enjoy your new saw!


----------



## woodenwarrior

I second what Mainiac Matt says….get a cheap tap and die set. You may only use it a few times a year but the headaches you save will be worth the few bucks you spent. This is a very thorough review. May I ask what you spent on the saw? If you are ever looking to upgrade or if this saw just gives you too many fits, take a look at Grizzly.


----------



## wolfinator

> I second what Mainiac Matt says….get a cheap tap and die set. You may only use it a few times a year but the headaches you save will be worth the few bucks you spent. This is a very thorough review. May I ask what you spent on the saw? If you are ever looking to upgrade or if this saw just gives you too many fits, take a look at Grizzly.
> 
> - woodenwarrior


A tap and die set is on my to-get list, when I have a few more pennies. This saw left me tapped out. (Heh heh)

But more so, I felt aggrieved that I was expected to buy a special tool to finish manufacturing my new saw.

At this point it's water under the bridge. I used my saw tonight to make a ZCI, and I'm finding the more I use it the more I like it.

I paid $377 and picked it up locally. I looked at Grizzly's entry level 14". I liked the resaw capacity - 12" out of the box!

I was a bit nervous about buying over the net - the prospect of a return makes me edgy. Also, the P-C's bigger table and motor seduced me.


----------



## wolfinator

> Good review. Nothing more frustrating than to get your brand new toy and discover flaws. Probably the best improvement is to get a blade tensioner. This allows quick blade changes. The Carter one is great.
> 
> - philba


I've seen that Carter quick-release. It looks so nice! It's almost half-again my saw, though!! Someday, someday…


----------



## Rayne

Great review. Love the details. I just realigned my table recently, along with installing my first blade (bought mine from CL, so blade was already on) so I now have a better understanding of how to fine-tune everything for each blade). As for the tap and die, HF currently has a cheap 14 pc set for $15. I bought my SAE with the 20% coupon and got it for $12. For what I've done so far, it's already paid itself off 10 fold. Some of the bits may not last long, but who cares for a starter tap and die for that price. It might be worth looking into. Also, I think I have the same saw as yours (can find a model number in your review), but I don't have the vibration issue like you said and there's no modification done to the base. Also my bottom door is held with a metal clip, so it never opens when my shop vac is connected. Maybe it's a revision of some sort? Overall, I agree, it's a great saw and when fine tuned, it works great for everything I need.


----------



## runswithscissors

If you do get taps and dies (and you should), check whether you saw is put together with metric or SAE machine screws.


----------

